# Great miter gauge but not without issue



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

I have several Incra Miter gauges. If you line up that split parallel with the bar (in your photo pointing towards the Phillips screw, or 180° from it), the ring will expand out the side through the opening creating adequate friction and eliminating any side to side play. That appears to be much more of a gap than I have in any of my friction rings, perhaps because you have shaved off a portion of the plastic.


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

I have the split oriented according to the directions. The disc does come out slightly but not nearly enough. If you give it some room it will expand much more as the screw pushes it apart.


----------



## jayseedub (Jan 7, 2013)

Great idea-but I want to be clear what you're suggesting.

Sand away a little bit of the plastic disc's external circumference, from the 11:00 position to 7:00 position, as shown in your picture??


----------



## 21Andean (8 mo ago)

Would a metal disc or washer of the desired size work? Just asking because plastic wears out over time.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I was disappointed with the Incra washers on my 1000 when trying to get a decent fit on my Unisaw with oversized slots.

I eventually snapped off the screw heads trying to expand the washers more, they do wear down fast if the slot has any degree of roughness. 
Eventually I cross drilled for some ball tipped set screws (6 of them) and eliminated all the issues.

My Jessem miter-II has a similar washer setup (steel), but they are mounted on eccentrics and adjust real easy.

My factory miters bar has a perfect fit, unfortunately these after market bars all need to fit the narrowest slots out there and then adjust outwards to fit all the rest.


----------



## Aaron312 (Jan 16, 2020)

I had the same problem. I called INCRA and they said to put some grease (lithium I think) on the threads of the screws. It sounded like a crazy solution, but I tried it. It worked like magic! I was impressed.

I would suggest contacting INCRA to find out for sure what kind of grease to use. Let us know. I wish I could remember fot sure


----------



## Aaron312 (Jan 16, 2020)

I had the same problem. I called INCRA and they said to put some grease (lithium I think) on the threads of the screws. It sounded like a crazy solution, but I tried it. It worked like magic! I was impressed. Of course, follow their directions on orientation of the washer

I would suggest contacting INCRA to find out for sure what kind of grease to use. Let us know. I wish I could remember for sure


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

What I don't like about mine are the finger knobs for the flip stop. It's also difficult to make small adjustments to the stop position.


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

jayseedub;
Yes, sand on the outer diameter only.

21Andean;
I suppose a metal one would if you could find one exactly the right diameter. I think that's why they use teflon as it compresses to take up the slop for a tight fit.

splintergroup;
Your screw head snapped off because the teflon ring had nowhere to go on one half of it as the screw pushed down on the bevel. It was effectively bottomed out.

Aaron312;
It doesn't seem like grease on the screw would make a difference. I'll have to put a new spacer in and try it.

Thanks all for the comments.

Wayne


----------



## TheSnekkerShow (Feb 1, 2020)

I had some trouble with mine as well. The miter bar was pulling slightly above the surface of the table, and the vernier scale was a little off. It was pretty easy to get a replacement from the company, so no big deal. I've never been a big fan of that type of miter bar though. I ended up drilling and tapping a Rocker aluminum miter bar to match the Incra bar, and I shimmed the sides with UHMW polyethylene tape to get a perfect fit. I'm sure there are better ways to do it, but it's worked so far.


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

TheSnekkerShow said:


> I had some trouble with mine as well. The miter bar was pulling slightly above the surface of the table, and the vernier scale was a little off. It was pretty easy to get a replacement from the company, so no big deal. I've never been a big fan of that type of miter bar though. I ended up drilling and tapping a Rocker aluminum miter bar to match the Incra bar, and I shimmed the sides with UHMW polyethylene tape to get a perfect fit. I'm sure there are better ways to do it, but it's worked so far.


Now that seems like a great fix, using the poly tape on the side of the bar. I'll give that some thought. Thanks.


----------

